# Eclipse: wie zeige ich beim Autocomplete nur die Methoden der aktuellen Klasse (und nicht ihrer Elternklassen an)



## sirbender (1. Jul 2019)

Hi,

wenn ich in Eclipse System.out. eintippe klappt nach tippen des letzten Punkts nach "out" das Autocomplete-Fenster auf. Hier haette ich gerne die Moeglichkeit - z.B. durch Druecken einer weiteren Taste - die Member der Elternklassen zu verstecken.

out ist eine Instanz der Klasse PrintStream. Ich sehe aber auch Member der Elternklassen, also FilterOutputStream, Object, usw.
Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit die auf Knopfdruck zu verstecken?

"System.out" war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Ich will diese Faehigkeit allgemein haben.


----------

